# In praise of cycling caps



## RedRider (21 Jan 2016)

A functional item to protect from wind, rain, sun and sweat but an expressive one too. It can be worn jauntily, with determination or even with determined jauntiness to express personality or mood.

There's some fine examples of cap-arrangement in this short film of a Canadian cycle race in the '60s...

https://www.nfb.ca/film/60_cycles_en

The only rotational injury likely when wearing one is a kind of Chinese burn as it swizzles around your noggin (DAMHIKT) and it keeps your tresses in good shape like a hair net.

These small hats look ridiculous of course so it's a mistake to ask non-cyclists, or anyone really: 'How do I look?' At best there'll be a momentary hesitation before the inevitably unconvincing response: 'Umm... fine?'

Instead wear with confidence. No matter how in reality you look you should feel like this:







rather than this:





I love a cycling cap.


----------



## cuberider (21 Jan 2016)

I've been meaning to get one for ages.


----------



## Saluki (21 Jan 2016)

Keeps the sun out of your eyes too


----------



## ianrauk (21 Jan 2016)

Cycle caps are the biz!


----------



## Apollonius (21 Jan 2016)

Worn beneath the helmet to keep sun and/or rain out of the eyes. Makes you a Rule 5 or 9 type. Definitely. Needs to say something serious, though. Campagnolo for example. Definitely no post-classical guff like Shimano, Trek or, heavens preserve us, Specialized (sic).


----------



## Jimidh (21 Jan 2016)

Love a good cycling cap - I've got 6 at the last count. Can ride in the winter without one.


----------



## Incontinentia Buttocks (21 Jan 2016)

I wear mine rain or shine under my helmet. I kid myself that I look all continental and cool.


----------



## Heisenberg71 (21 Jan 2016)

I delayed procuring one for fear of looking a right knob. 
Christmas Palnet X sale, £2.99 ea. Hmmm....worth a try. 

Love it under the helmet with peak up. as it keeps my head warm and rain away. Love it! However whenever I stop and remove my helmet, I also remove the cap. Still fear looking like a right knob. Fluorescent shoes, Lycra tights, snug jersey....fine, look cool. Cap? F*** off!


----------



## ianrauk (21 Jan 2016)

[QUOTE 4118838, member: 259"]To add a jarring note, if it's peeing down and you wear glasses, baseball caps are better, as most cycling caps are not very good at keeping the rain out of your eyes.

But they are not as cool![/QUOTE]


Baseball cap is my head gear of choice for my day to day commuting duties.


----------



## IBarrett (22 Jan 2016)

I wear a baseball cap for my commute.
Its a scabby looking thing but it keeps my head a bit warmer and the rain which seems incessant right now out of my eyes.
I like to think wearing a beaten up old cap with a Paris St. Germain badge on it instead of the usual NYC etc gives me a bit of street cred.
But I'm 53 so what the hell do I know about that !


----------



## Ian H (22 Jan 2016)

There are three basic styles: the old-fashioned 'box' style had a bit more air-space for keeping cool as well as shaded in summer; the newer version is rounder and stitched concentrically – still not bad, and perhaps a tiny bit more aero; finally the American version which has a smaller peak and is more 'fitted'. 
Each of these has a winter version, made of heavier material and with a woollen ear-and-neck flap. These are the most difficult to find.


----------



## Diggs (22 Jan 2016)

I have more than I know what to do with, some suit/fit me better than others but all are ok under a helmet. Surely when calculated against the investment made, the most sophisticated cycling accessory VFM you can buy
Even handy to stick in a suitcase to protect a somewhat naked top of the head from the sun when relaxing on the beach on those initial days on hols.
I'm sure I'll add more to the collection, always a sucker for an unusual one or a "free" offer and the kids look cute in them too (Though Diglet minor hasn't worn his since Laura Trott signed it)


----------



## LarryDuff (22 Jan 2016)

I have 2 that I got as a freebie from sportives I entered. When they say "one size fits all" they're lying. Have a large head they just about squeeze on and look anything but cool. Wish I had a good one.


----------



## palinurus (22 Jan 2016)

Some cheap summer and winter caps in the Prendas sale at the moment. I could do with a couple more...


----------



## Fab Foodie (22 Jan 2016)

palinurus said:


> Some cheap summer and winter caps in the Prendas sale at the moment. I could do with a couple more...


You can never have enough cycling caps ....


----------



## Diggs (22 Jan 2016)

palinurus said:


> Some cheap summer and winter caps in the Prendas sale at the moment. I could do with a couple more...


First bargain to be had there if you happen to be a 10 man cycling team from the mid 2000s


----------



## Diggs (22 Jan 2016)

[QUOTE 4120586, member: 259"]You've either got the hide of a rhinoceros, or you've never actually met a teenager.[/QUOTE]
Give me two years,the teenagers are a work in progress and I'll probably need a thicker hat by then


----------



## Accy cyclist (26 Jan 2016)

You need a good hat in winter. I got this at Christmas what do you reckon?


----------



## totallyfixed (27 Jan 2016)

Apollonius said:


> Worn beneath the helmet to keep sun and/or rain out of the eyes. Makes you a Rule 5 or 9 type. Definitely. Needs to say something serious, though. Campagnolo for example. Definitely no post-classical guff like Shimano, Trek or, heavens preserve us, Specialized (sic).


Wash your mouth out, cycling caps are not to be worn under helmets, they are a stand alone beautifully designed and essential piece of cycling kit



Fab Foodie said:


> You can never have enough cycling caps ....


Quite right, I used to have 16, must be around 20 or so now.


----------



## Accy cyclist (29 Jan 2016)

palinurus said:


> Some cheap summer and winter caps in the Prendas sale at the moment. I could do with a couple more...




A quid each if you buy ten of the same!
http://www.prendas.co.uk/ten-astana-pro-team-cotton-cap-by-etxeondo.html


----------



## BalkanExpress (31 Jan 2016)

Not even in case you accidently eat a dodgy peach?


----------



## Globalti (7 Feb 2016)

I can't wear one because it forces me to lift my head a couple of degrees extra to see under the peak, which makes my neck sore.


----------



## Globalti (7 Feb 2016)

That's with the peak down. I'll try with it up. I'm a big buff fan, they keep you warm in winter and cool in summer by evaporating sweat.


----------



## cuberider (7 Feb 2016)

This thread has caused me to order one. It should be here in a day or two


----------



## simgsxr (7 Feb 2016)

I have trouble finding one that fits my rather large bonce............when I do find a suitable size that feels comfortable my head must get even bigger when riding as it inflicts an unwanted pressure as the ride progresses & when removed I appear to have encountered a 'Mick McManus' strangle hold around the top of my head that leaves a visible mark for quite a while.


----------



## palinurus (9 Feb 2016)

Glad to be wearing my winter cap today- hailstorm!


----------



## Pale Rider (9 Feb 2016)

Cycle caps are great, the peak is just the right length for shade, but not too long to impede forward vision.

Mine also securely holds my glasses.

I'm particularly fond of my winter weight cycling cap, keeps my head warm and gives shade from the low sun we get this time of year.


----------



## Jimidh (9 Feb 2016)

simgsxr said:


> I have trouble finding one that fits my rather large bonce............when I do find a suitable size that feels comfortable my head must get even bigger when riding as it inflicts an unwanted pressure as the ride progresses & when removed I appear to have encountered a 'Mick McManus' strangle hold around the top of my head that leaves a visible mark for quite a while.



A mate from my cycle club makes hand made ones in various sizes . Very good quality and choice of materials.http://www.atbm.uk


----------



## Milkfloat (9 Feb 2016)

Good grief, to me a cycling cap should be badly made and cost about a pound. All this modern stuff worries me.


----------



## MrGrumpy (10 Feb 2016)

cycling cap all year round for me, its about looking the part


----------



## John the Monkey (11 Feb 2016)

Ian H said:


> Each of these has a winter version, made of heavier material and with a woollen ear-and-neck flap. These are the most difficult to find.


...although a lot easier than they used to be. Time was, it was Rapha or nowt (and their Belgian Cap is the only item from their range Ive ever owned - they are good). A lot more choice these days though - rather fancy a Walz, myself.


----------



## ianrauk (11 Feb 2016)

John the Monkey said:


> rather fancy a Walz, myself.



As in my pic in post # 4

Walz are quality...


----------



## John the Monkey (11 Feb 2016)

ianrauk said:


> As in my pic in post # 4
> 
> Walz are quality...


Agreed.


----------



## martint235 (11 Feb 2016)

Cycology are currently running a sale on their new ones. http://www.cycologygear.com/cycling-caps


----------



## ianrauk (11 Feb 2016)

John the Monkey said:


> rather fancy a Walz, myself.



Meant to say.... *Cyclestore *now carry the Walz Cap range


----------



## Dogtrousers (11 Feb 2016)

Which reminds me ... Brixton Cycles owe me a cycle cap for single-handedly saving them from destruction. The ingrates.


----------



## velovoice (11 Feb 2016)

ianrauk said:


> Meant to say.... *Cyclestore *now carry the Walz Cap range


Always good to see another UK distributor, although.... they don't seem to stock the best colours?! 
I have 5 or 6 Walz wool caps myself. The red one with black stripe gets out the most.


----------



## cuberider (11 Feb 2016)

Just got a Walz also. Its a quality item


----------



## velovoice (11 Feb 2016)

Dogtrousers said:


> Which reminds me ... Brixton Cycles owe me a cycle cap for single-handedly saving them from destruction. The ingrates.


Have you not had the memo? They're a bit busy at the moment...


----------



## John the Monkey (11 Feb 2016)

ianrauk said:


> Meant to say.... *Cyclestore *now carry the Walz Cap range


Keep Pedaling for me (can have a sneaky trip to Fred Aldous on the way there  )


----------



## Lilliburlero (9 Apr 2016)

This arrived in the post yesterday 





The wife refuses to go out with me if I wear it


----------



## Lilliburlero (9 Apr 2016)

[QUOTE 4230324, member: 259"](The like was for your wife)[/QUOTE]

Yes I understand, but it goes with these


----------



## ianrauk (9 Apr 2016)

Lilliburlero said:


> This arrived in the post yesterday
> 
> 
> 
> ...




She has good taste


----------



## Tim Hall (9 Apr 2016)

Lilliburlero said:


> This arrived in the post yesterday
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Reasons why being colourblind has advantages #1.


----------



## RedRider (9 Apr 2016)

Lilliburlero said:


> This arrived in the post yesterday
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I wish I'd got one of these



Would go pretty good with the paintjob of a bike I'm looking at


----------



## RedRider (9 Apr 2016)

btw, any Walz fans with a big head I have a plain black one going spare for the price of a virtual beer.



Only been worn once in anger and it kept on blowing off.
If you want it post below and I'll do a raffle on April 17. 
You will need a big head tho.


----------



## Blue Hills (10 Apr 2016)

Lilliburlero said:


> This arrived in the post yesterday
> 
> 
> 
> ...


View it as your freedom cap.


----------



## Dayvo (10 Apr 2016)

ianrauk said:


> Baseball cap is my head gear of choice for my day to day commuting duties.



Under your helmet, of course!


----------



## Dayvo (10 Apr 2016)

I'm getting one of these on Saturday:






It'll go nicely with my woollen retro Belgian champion's shirt.

Just need the legs to match.


----------



## winjim (12 Apr 2016)

RedRider said:


> btw, any Walz fans with a big head I have a plain black one going spare for the price of a virtual beer.
> View attachment 124313
> 
> Only been worn once in anger and it kept on blowing off.
> ...


How big is big?

I've been meaning to get a cap so I could give it a go. If it's too big I could always re-raffle it. First dibs to anyone with a genuinely big head though.


----------



## 2IT (12 Apr 2016)

RedRider said:


> A functional item to protect from wind, rain, sun and sweat but an expressive one too. It can be worn jauntily, with determination or even with determined jauntiness to express personality or mood.
> 
> There's some fine examples of cap-arrangement in this short film of a Canadian cycle race in the '60s...
> 
> ...



Great thread, it takes me back. In the good old days, no one wore helmets while training so the cap was your only protection (against the weather). You could show your affinity for a team, country or rider. Wore our caps more than our helmets.

Was thinking of getting the LBS cap lately and it's nearly $20. If I put it under today's helmet it would be largely out of sight, get scanky and wouldn't look crisp. Very few people would know I have a cap unless I wear it out drinking. Unfortunately, it wouldn't mean the same thing over here in the US and some might suspect that I still shave my legs.

Sorry to say, I think this helmet safety business has hurt the cap industry that I liked so much. Thank you all for the pictures.


----------



## Tim Hall (12 Apr 2016)

One of these arrived today:




Inspired by the marvelous PC Hipsta.


----------



## RedRider (12 Apr 2016)

Tim Hall said:


> One of these arrived today:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


haha


----------



## RedRider (12 Apr 2016)

winjim said:


> How big is big?
> 
> I've been meaning to get a cap so I could give it a go. If it's too big I could always re-raffle it. First dibs to anyone with a genuinely big head though.


The label says large/xlarge but i don't know what in cm.
I know I said I'd raffle but happy to post it directly to yourself if you pm an address. Someone with sewing skills could probably adjust to fit but if the cap fits...


----------



## rideswithmoobs (3 May 2016)

I bought this recently in sale. I don't own a condor, it doesn't match my tops and I will look a knob like everyone else but I love it and I hate helmets


----------



## Dayvo (3 May 2016)

rideswithmoobs said:


> View attachment 127063
> 
> 
> I bought this recently in sale. I don't own a condor, it doesn't match my tops and I will look a knob like everyone else but I love it and I hate helmets



Not unlike the Boardman cap from Halfords for a tenner.


----------



## rideswithmoobs (3 May 2016)

Dayvo said:


> Not unlike the Boardman cap from Halfords for a tenner.



Oh well you barsteward, glad I only paid £4.


----------



## RedRider (3 May 2016)

Since getting an orange, white and blue bike I bought an orange, blue and white cap. I've also made a couple of other orange and blue purchases. Be honest lads, is this matching getting over the top/out of hand?


----------



## RedRider (3 May 2016)

@winjim do you still fancy that cap upthread?


----------



## Dayvo (3 May 2016)

RedRider said:


> Since getting an orange, white and blue bike I bought an orange, blue and white cap. I've also made a couple of other orange and blue purchases. Be honest lads, is this matching getting over the top/out of hand?
> View attachment 127073



No, you can never be too colour-coordinated. 

https://fitrecovery.wordpress.com/2...lor-coordinating-everything-from-bike-to-kit/


----------



## rideswithmoobs (3 May 2016)

RedRider said:


> Since getting an orange, white and blue bike I bought an orange, blue and white cap. I've also made a couple of other orange and blue purchases. Be honest lads, is this matching getting over the top/out of hand?
> View attachment 127073



maybe try wearing shorts too, going out in hat top and socks would worry me more than the colour coordination.....


----------



## winjim (3 May 2016)

RedRider said:


> @winjim do you still fancy that cap upthread?


Oh blimey, I'd totally forgotten about that! I think that l/xl would be too big for me so I'll have to pass and let someone with a bigger swede have a go. Sorry for not getting back to you.


----------



## RedRider (3 May 2016)

winjim said:


> Oh blimey, I'd totally forgotten about that! I think that l/xl would be too big for me so I'll have to pass and let someone with a bigger swede have a go. Sorry for not getting back to you.


No worries.


----------



## RedRider (3 May 2016)

rideswithmoobs said:


> maybe try wearing shorts too, going out in hat top and socks would worry me more than the colour coordination.....


Spoilsport!


----------



## Mugshot (6 May 2016)

So I want a cap, but I'd like a little help if there's any going spare. What's the best way to measure up? As has been mentioned there's not really a one size fits all, even if the manufacturers say there is. Also if you have one which is not prone to flying off on a decent descent do they tend to leave a significant dent in your forehead?


----------



## IBarrett (6 May 2016)

I completely agree with User13710. I just bought a cycling cap and if they are all to be measured by this one you need a head the size of a basketball for them to be comfortable.
So sadly this one won't be gracing my head again.


----------



## ColinJ (6 May 2016)

User13710 said:


> In my experience there's no way of knowing, until you put the thing on, whether it will fit or not. The one size fits all is true because the back is usually elasticated, but it depends on the shape of your head whether they sit securely or not. Some brands don't fit me well at all.


Or in my case ... it (just about) fits _DESPITE_ being elasticated! The only way that I could get my 'one size fits all' cap on was to cut the elastic out of it. It now fits so securely that it practically requires surgery to get it off.

If I still had as much hair as I did when I was younger, I would not be able to squeeze my head in.

Clearly my head is _BIGGER_ than the 'size of a basketball'!


----------



## ianrauk (6 May 2016)

Walz also do different sizes


----------



## Supersuperleeds (6 May 2016)

Think I might have to invest in a new cap, my one and only cap is looking a bit shabby now


----------



## martint235 (6 May 2016)

ianrauk said:


> Walz also do different sizes


They also patented the "Incredible Flying Cap" often seen blowing down the road somewhere behind @ianrauk


----------



## ianrauk (6 May 2016)

Not my fault I have a small head


----------



## 0lonerider (6 May 2016)

I'm after a new track cap but Evans seem tobe the only shop with a good selection in the store, got my sky cap from start cycles but they only had a small selection in the other day
im wearing a baseball cap till i can find a new track cap


----------



## samsbike (6 May 2016)

If you are a near a giant shop, they sell Walz caps


----------



## Mugshot (6 May 2016)

So best to go try some on then by the sounds of it, or get them from somewhere with a good returns policy.


----------



## 0lonerider (6 May 2016)

Looks like a ride to evans £15 a pound more than I paid for this one 6years ago


----------



## clid61 (7 May 2016)




----------



## velovoice (8 May 2016)

Big fan of Walz here but this cap's my favourite. Finding it in the bottom of a drawer this morning made me very happy. Super comfy in hot temps. 






Given my unusual motoring history, the back of this cap makes it special to me.


----------



## Widge (17 May 2016)

Hi all.....ah yes! The CAP! 

Being now of a certain age - and starting to appreciate the whackiness of nostalgia for more care-free times (?), I threw in a request for a 'Planet X' (Actually - an 'On-One') cap with a little order of cyclinge knick-knacks from their great May/Clearance sale last week.

Very Cheap - deliciously black and white - classic cotton cut - minimal logo.

After much agonizing - I eschewed my helmet in favour of this the day it arrived. Hell.....I felt somehow liberated, yet strangely elated and anarchic and in touch with the whole cultural heritage of cyliingg. Very Sharp. Very Velominati.

Sadly - I still looked a bit of a prat and my skillz did not improve even slightly, But I like it. A lot.

Best

widge


----------



## ianrauk (17 May 2016)

Arrived today...


----------



## Widge (17 May 2016)

Sharp!


----------



## Lilliburlero (17 May 2016)

Widge said:


> After much agonizing - I eschewed my helmet in favour of this the day it arrived. Hell.....I felt somehow liberated, yet strangely elated and anarchic and in touch with the whole cultural heritage of cyliingg. Very Sharp. Very Velominati.



I hear you, buddy


----------



## Lilliburlero (22 May 2016)

INCOMING!


----------



## SWSteve (29 May 2016)

I love wearing cycling caps, regardless of the weather, they're very useful. I bought a le coq TDF emblazoned one, and it was a bit tight, since then I treated myself to a rapha cap - a world above as they're actually designed for people who don't have pin heads. 

I find their shop in Shepton Mallet awfully useful for a decent, and not too expensive cap (y)


----------



## RedRider (19 Jun 2016)

Perfect orange


----------



## iancity (30 Jun 2016)

http://www.wigglestatic.com/product...adwear-Black-SS16-CAS2476.jpg?w=430&h=430&a=7
Arrives tomorrow. My first ever cap. I'm far too excited for a 48yr old !


----------



## Accy cyclist (3 Jul 2016)

I bought this the other day.






I ruined a couple of cycling caps by washing them in the washer,finding out the hard way that the powder fades them. Now i just rinse them under a cold tap and leave them to drip dry.


----------



## ColinJ (3 Jul 2016)

Accy cyclist said:


> I bought this the other day.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You must be the only person who buys the cycling kit first, and then buys a bike to match that!


----------



## Accy cyclist (3 Jul 2016)

ColinJ said:


> You must be the only person who buys the cycling kit first, and then buys a bike to match that!



Not even the kit. It was buying the bottle that stared it all!!







I can't use the bottle by the way. Well i can but only on the bike with a polycarbonate bottle cage. The others have alloy cages and alloy would mark the bottle which doesn't look very nice.


----------



## Ajay (3 Jul 2016)

This found its way onto my Facebook thread 
They say a picture paints a thousand words, but in this case just one will do, it begins with w and ends with anchors.
Take em off, it's not raining, you're indoors ffs! No doubt they're sipping their espressos with passion.


https://puncheur.rapha.cc/wp-content/uploads/2016/06/Rapha-Cycle-Club-Tokyo-03-2048x1365.jpg


----------



## SWSteve (3 Jul 2016)

Ajay said:


> This found its way onto my Facebook thread
> They say a picture paints a thousand words, but in this case just one will do, it begins with w and ends with anchors.
> Take em off, it's not raining, you're indoors ffs! No doubt they're sipping their espressos with passion.
> 
> ...




Wouldn't it be espressi?


----------



## iancity (3 Jul 2016)

Ajay said:


> This found its way onto my Facebook thread
> They say a picture paints a thousand words, but in this case just one will do, it begins with w and ends with anchors.
> Take em off, it's not raining, you're indoors ffs! No doubt they're sipping their espressos with passion.
> 
> ...



I'm normally a one who hates the hats inside brigade, saw a bloke going into the supermarket today with his son and muttered to myself would be great if son said Dad why you still got cap on, it doesn't rain inside,,,,however, I strangely find nothing wrong with the picture. Believe me, I know where you are coming from, but this time I think its ok.

Bizarre


----------



## GuyBoden (3 Jul 2016)




----------



## uphillstruggler (3 Jul 2016)

ive lost my green Le Coq Sportif one, very unhappy


----------



## Gez73 (3 Jul 2016)

Bought this at Eroica Britannia a couple of weeks ago. Love the colour, love the Union Jack, and love that it's a cycling cap!! Three caps of similar style and a Seakskinz waterproof one. Stopped wearing Buffs ages ago except around my neck in Winter. Gez


----------



## J1888 (16 Jul 2016)

Lilliburlero said:


> INCOMING!



That's a belter!!!! Want one.


----------



## Lilliburlero (16 Jul 2016)

J1888 said:


> That's a belter!!!! Want one.



£8.99 posted 

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/371631332686?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## J1888 (16 Jul 2016)

Lilliburlero said:


> £8.99 posted
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/371631332686?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDXT


Thank you very much!


----------



## Elybazza61 (16 Jul 2016)

Got my free Poc/Rouleur one in the post yesterday with the latest issue;






Wore it today and it's ace,nice fit and not too thick material.


----------



## r04DiE (17 Jul 2016)

Must say that I never saw the point of one until I wore one. I never go anywhere on the bike without one now, apart from a sportive that said I must wear a helmet, in that case I didn't bother with the cap. Did have a nice Morvelo one, but I think my son has lost that for me.


----------



## PeteXXX (24 Jul 2016)

Gez73 said:


> Bought this at Eroica Britannia a couple of weeks ago. Love the colour, love the Union Jack, and love that it's a cycling cap!! Three caps of similar style and a Seakskinz waterproof one. Stopped wearing Buffs ages ago except around my neck in Winter. Gez
> View attachment 133882
> View attachment 133884


That's nice. Can you post a link, please?


----------



## Gez73 (24 Jul 2016)

The Eroica shop is now open having been offline immediately before and after the festival.
https://shop.eroicabritannia.co.uk/search?q=Cap
Gez


----------



## PeteXXX (24 Jul 2016)

Gez73 said:


> The Eroica shop is now open having been offline immediately before and after the festival.
> https://shop.eroicabritannia.co.uk/search?q=Cap
> Gez


Thanks


----------



## Drago (24 Jul 2016)

Must admit I've been wearing caps more than lids lately. So comfy, practical and cheap.


----------

